# Now its "WE" wanted this????? LOL.



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Ummm sorry,
WE didnt want this. Here, let me remind you why this is happening.
--You had an emotional affair with a man on Myspace and later facebook, even after my warnings of his flirtatious posts, to which you called me irrationally jealous and whiny, and you hate whiny guys.
--this same chickenshyt who said you told him you were divorced, when I called him to confront him, and then you said "I didnt tell him that". Is STILL your friend on facebook posting weekly well-wishes to you, and rubbing my face in it.

--Then you met him for lunch behind my back, while shopping for Christmas presents for our daughter. And ALL YOUR FRIENDS THAT KNOW ABOUT IT. 


--FIVE years of no intimacy between us because you were "not the type to initiate", "needed understanding and patience", and I loved you enough to not go bonkers about it or pressure you.
---The tremendous and bankrupt inducing level of personal credit card debt you incurred, to which you only hated me for trying to "control you" by asking you to realize whats happening.
---Weekends after weekends with "girls night out", where if I were to complain one bit, "I" again would be Mr. Controlling.

So even in your fit of anger at finding out that "yes, I am interested in seeing my daughter more than your personally-entitled selfish azz believed that I would", dont you DARE run upstairs and spill the beans to our child, WITHOUT ME, saying that Mommy and Daddy arent getting along and that WE BOTH wanted this.

You utter CHILD, you utterly self-centered blameshifting, mentally unstable immature excuse for a "person".

AAAARGH!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!!

(breaaaathe....)


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

And the winner of the "most angry post" goes to.....drum roll please.

Sorry Shoo, I had to do that. LOL! I was really thinking about not touching this post but I thought, oh well, the guy obviously needs to vent and no ones seems to be offering support. So, I hope you get it all out. For you, I am assuming, like, OK, I am having a moment. So there you have it! Have it out on here, then once you are calm, you can make a rational decision on how to approach your W about this matter. It will probably go better for you if you ask her first to go right back to your daughter and clarify that it was not both of you. Now, that doesn't mean that she is to blame herself for everything (I am sure you had your part in it), this just means that she needs to be clear and honest on who wanted out.

BTW, flirting around on FB and myspace - that's a deal breaker. I understand that - I've been through the flirting around crap with my stbxw. It's disrespectful to your marriage.

And the part about her mum, I think I would have left that out of this post. Sorry, but true story.


----------



## grizabella (May 8, 2011)

Wow Man, I hear you. Just be careful, that kind of anger can make you do crazy things. Make sure you keep a grip around your daughter because anything you say can and will be used against you. Hope things get better for you.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

grizabella said:


> Wow Man, I hear you. Just be careful, that kind of anger can make you do crazy things. Make sure you keep a grip around your daughter because anything you say can and will be used against you. Hope things get better for you.


I sense your mood (I think) cause I'm there now. Really pissed and fed up. Need a good 'sarcastic' rant so you can laugh instead of cry because it can suck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, Im okay. Just needed to rant a bit, blow off steam.
Its not a deep anger that stays with me, just a chance to put it out there and let it go. 
and Letting it Go I did!
Dont worry, all will be cool in due time.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Does "_We_ want the divorce" get filed anywhere near the laundry list of things I did to destory the marriage? Apparently it was me, all by myself. I didn't know I had such power.


----------

